# Power Sound Audio Has Pre-Black Friday Sale; Offers Amplifier Upgrade for Legacy Subs



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This is one of the best times of the year to buy home theater gear. Not only do we benefit from natural price reductions on aging 2016 models, but we also have access to massive deals on Black Friday and Cyber Monday. It just so happens that the fine folks at Power Sound Audio are jumping the seasonal gun by offering early holiday deals on three of their subwoofer models. At the same time, the company has announced an interesting amp upgrade plan for current owners of older PSA subs.

Leading the sale charge is PSA’s S1800 sealed 18-inch subwoofer. You may recall this model was *reviewed* by our in-house subwoofer guru, Jim Wilson, earlier this year. He loved its performance, noting that the S1800 “hits all the marks.” Using its 725 Watt ICEpower amplifier with DSP control, the S1800 is capable of digging down to 7Hz-11Hz when taking into account typical in-room extension. It features a manageable 22-inch x 20-in x 20.5-in cabinet (79 lbs) finished with PSA’s exclusive satin black texture. Normally priced at $1,299 ($2,449 per pair), PSA currently is discounting the S1800 to $1,049 ($1,999 per pair).










Nearly equaling the S1800 in output is PSA’s V1500 ported sub. It also features ICEpower’s new 725 Watt amp and a new front-firing cabinet with 35-percent more effective volume. The V1500’s proprietary 15-inch driver can reach down to 11Hz (depending on your room). The amp has onboard phase and room size controls, in addition to Custom DSP and HCOM modulation and control techniques for audio accuracy (same that’s found on the S1800). Power Sound Audio is offering $100 off the V1500’s usual price, reducing it to $999 ($1,949 per pair) with free shipping.

Finally, PSA is offering its 15S down-firing sealed subwoofer for $849 ($1,649 per pair). This particular model features a proprietary 15-inch driver and the same 725 Watt ICEpower amp found on the S1800 and V1500. This is the smallest (18-in D x 17.25-in W x 19.5 H) and most manageable (64 lbs) sub of the group, but still possesses the ability to deliver bass performance into the single digits (depending on your room).










If you already own a PSA subwoofer and the thought of a new generation of ICEpower amps makes you a tad jealous, then we have great news for you. Power Sound Audio has announced a new ICEpower upgrade plan for owners of XS15, XS15se, XV15, XV15se, XS30, XS30se, XV30, XV30f, and XV30Fse subwoofers that that resets the original 5-year warranty. For $374 (free shipping), owners can upgrade their older BASH plate amps (which must be returned to PSA following installation). Power Sound Audio says upgrading will unlock deeper extension and better overall sound quality, not to mention increasing overall headroom. You’ll also gain time delay and room size controls to better optimize your subwoofer’s performance within your listening room.

For more information, visit www.powersoundaudio.com

_Image Credits: Power Sound Audio_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to add... PSA says it's now offering friendly shipping rates for our great neighbors north of the border! That means you, Canada! ;-))


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

This company just gets it; from the quality and performance of their products, the legendary support, and then on to programs such as this, it's obvious they understand the technical, customer and business side of things like few others do. :TT


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

theJman said:


> This company just gets it; from the quality and performance of their products, the legendary support, and then on to programs such as this, it's obvious they understand the technical, customer and business side of things like few others do. :TT


Agree 100%, Jim. Class acts all the way around!


----------

